# Familienfreundliche Gilde sucht...



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (19. November 2009)

*Über uns:*

Die Gilde Bloodguards ist eine Allianzgilde die im Mai 2005 gegründet wurde.
Unsere Gilde hat bis heute viele Höhen und Tiefen durchlebt, aber das es uns heute noch gibt,
spricht für uns denke ich.
*
Der Grund warum wir wieder Leute anwerben möchten:*

Mittlerweile ist es bei uns recht still geworden, da viele Leute aufgehört haben zu spielen
oder in Raidgilden gewechselt sind. Wir möchten die Gilde mit neuem Leben erfüllen.


*Was haben wir vor:*

Neben den üblichen Aktivitäten wie questen,farmen, dailys u.s.w.
gehen wir momentan zusammen mit einer Partnergilde 10er Raids 2x in der Woche,
je nach Anmeldungen PdK, Ulduar, Naxx, Ony. Unser Ziel ist es aber eine eigene 10er Gruppe aufzubauen.

*Wen wir suchen:*

Wir suchen alle Spieler die Lust am Spiel haben, alle Klassen sind uns willkommen.
Sowohl Leute die nur mal eben Daily machen möchten, als auch Spieler die sich für
die 10er Gruppe interessieren.
Bei uns in der Gilde liegt das Spieleralter zwischen 25-50 Jahren,
viele haben Kinder oder arbeiten z.b. im Schichtdienst. Wir suchen also Spieler
die auch mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen und verstehen das im sog. "Reallife"
immer mal was dazwischen kommen kann.
Die Punkte Hilfsbereitschaft, teamfähig, freundliche Art&Weise, Ehrlichkeit u.s.w. sind selbstverständlich.


*Wen wir nicht suchen:*

Wir suchen keine Leute die an einer Raidgilde interessiert sind, denn das sind wir nicht.
Leute die 24 Stunden am Tag Online sind werden sich bei uns auch nicht wohlfühlen.
Ich weiss das viele Spieler großen Wert auf´s raiden legen, da wir uns im Aufbau befinden
brauchen wir niemanden der jeden Tag fragt wann es denn losgeht.

*Was wir bieten:*

> eine familienfreundliche angenehme Umgebung
> einen Ts Server zum quatschen
> hilfsbereite, erfahrene Spieler
> 2 ingamechannel( Spieler der Partnergilden) zum suchen für Dailys etc.

Wenn Ihr jetzt noch nicht abgeschreckt seid, denke ich,
können wir es ja mal miteinander versuchen.
Für Fragen stehen wir hier im Forum gerne zur Verfügung.
Ingame stellen sich Bluenicki und Donnerhammer Euren Fragen.

Wir wünschen Euch noch einen schönen Tag und hoffen Euch mal ingame zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aboettger (19. November 2009)

Ich würde mich gern um Aufnahme bewerben:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nd&n=Domren


----------



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (19. November 2009)

Hallo aboettger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für dein Interesse an unserer Gilde.
Leider bist du wie es aussieht auf dem falschen Server, denn 
unsere Gilde ist auf dem Server Nozdormu.


----------



## aboettger (19. November 2009)

Macht doch nichts. Man kann doch umziehen.


----------



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (22. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (25. November 2009)

und nochmal push


----------



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (7. Dezember 2009)

UPDATE:

Wir möchten uns erst mal für die überwältigende Resonanz bedanken, viele Spieler haben den Weg in unsere Gilde gefunden.
Dennoch könnten wir noch etwas Verstärkung gebrauchen:

> 2x Tank (Dudu,Krieger,Pala)
> 1x Mage
> 1x Holy/Diszi Priester
> 1x Schurke

Bei Interesse meldet euch doch Ingame bei uns.


----------



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (11. Dezember 2009)

UPDATE 11.12.09

Wir suchen noch:

> 1x Tank (Dudu,Krieger)
> 1x Mage
> 1x Holy/Diszi Priester

Bei Interesse meldet euch doch Ingame bei uns.


----------



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (28. Dezember 2009)

UPDATE 28.12.09

Wir suchen noch:

> 1x Tank (Dudu,Krieger)
> 1x Holy/Diszi Priester

Bei Interesse meldet euch doch Ingame bei uns.


----------



## Xarash_Nozdormu (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

ich hätte großes Interesse bei Euch mitzumachen. Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und für mich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund.

Mein Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße




Jäger schrieb:


> UPDATE 28.12.09
> 
> Wir suchen noch:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jäger aus Leidenschaft (11. Januar 2010)

UPDATE 11.01.10

Momentan sind alle Plätze vergeben für die 10er.
Wenn Ihr jedoch Interesse an unserer Gilde habt, dann meldet euch
doch ruhig Ingame. Wir nehmen auch so noch Member auf.


----------

